# trigger updates lumia 930



## demon2112 (Apr 22, 2017)

to trigger the update use interop tools (search forum)
and use the register editor to change the following lines to:

PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_11210
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950

Lumia 650
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

Lumia 650 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1154
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1154_15817
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_15218
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 

Lumia 950 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1118_15207
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950 XL
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1085
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1085_15217
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL

Lumia 950 XL DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1116
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1116_15169
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL DUAL SIM

search this thread for more help

thanks for this @dxdy


----------



## dxdy (Apr 22, 2017)

officially not released yet... wait 2-3 days but you must change device ID in registry to receive official update (for example use ID from 950/950XL)

but you can upgrade now enabling Insider Slow or Fast in phone settings...


----------



## demon2112 (Apr 22, 2017)

dxdy said:


> officially not released yet... wait 2-3 days but you must change device ID in registry to receive official update (for example use ID from 950/950XL)
> 
> but you can upgrade now enabling Insider Slow or Fast in phone settings...

Click to collapse



nope isnt working the 930 isnt officialy getting it its excludes so i how to change device id??? i have interop tools app installed from store


----------



## dxdy (Apr 22, 2017)

use normal version of Interop tools, not from Store...
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71976060&postcount=782

when you done, browse in registry browser to HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo

here is ID's from few devices (single SIM devices use only single SIM ID's):

Lumia 650
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

Lumia 650 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1154
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1154_15817
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_15218
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 

Lumia 950 DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1118
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1118_15207
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 DUAL SIM

Lumia 950 XL
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1085
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1085_15217
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL

Lumia 950 XL DS
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1116
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1116_15169
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL DUAL SIM

also if needed, change
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-88


----------



## demon2112 (Apr 22, 2017)

ok changed al that to a 950xl. reboot and checking update fast ring now


----------



## demon2112 (Apr 22, 2017)

whahahahahaha thats wierd 

edit
nope no creators update yet


----------



## demon2112 (Apr 22, 2017)

i meen... thank u


----------



## YoungAll (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, if I use 950 xl as target phone on my lumia 1520, will the soft key appear as in lumia 950xl?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 24, 2017)

YoungAll said:


> Hi, if I use 950 xl as target phone on my lumia 1520, will the soft key appear as in lumia 950xl?

Click to collapse



no


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 25, 2017)

demon2112 said:


> i meen... thank u

Click to collapse



you have selected fast ring and got now the first RS3 builds,but not the official creators update


----------



## nachete78 (Apr 26, 2017)

What are the original values of the 930 lumia?


----------



## sandman01 (Apr 26, 2017)

Lumia 930
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : Nokia
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_15218 (the 2nd number seems to be different by each phone, but seems to be not important)
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930


----------



## quebec1 (Apr 26, 2017)

hallo i have a lumia 930 and i want know:
how do i do to change the device id with Interop tools?
sorry for my english


----------



## sandman01 (Apr 26, 2017)

e.g.:
Interop Tools ==> This Device ==> Registry ==> Registry Browser
and than search the path you like to change and modify the value you like


----------



## quebec1 (Apr 26, 2017)

sandman01 said:


> e.g.:
> Interop Tools ==> This Device ==> Registry ==> Registry Browser
> and than search the path you like to change and modify the value you like

Click to collapse



Ok but I install this app on pc or on phone.
2)Which version I use? Arm or x32x64? 
3) how do install this app on the phone? 
Sorry for my english 

Sent from my m8 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dxdy (Apr 26, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> Ok but I install this app on pc or on phone.
> 2)Which version I use? Arm or x32x64?
> 3) how do install this app on the phone?
> Sorry for my english
> ...

Click to collapse




https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607
ARM version is for phone
x32/x64 is for PC

for phone install in this order:
1. enable developer and portal settings
2. certificate (run cert file on phone)
3. dependencies (install one files at time via device portal or run files on phone)
4. interop tools (same as dependencies)

when done:
- run interop Tools, select This Device
- from hamburger menu select Unlock - Interop Unlock
- if you cant enable first two option, enable Restore NTDKSvc, wait 15. sec restart phone
- run interop tools again and now enable interop/cap unlock and New Cap Engine unlock
- thats all

from hamburger menu you can select Registry - Registry browser
browse HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo

change:
PhoneManufacturer
PhoneManufacturerModelName
PhoneModelName
PhoneHardwareVariant


----------



## nachete78 (Apr 26, 2017)

And "phone Mobile operator name"?



Thanks!


----------



## dxdy (Apr 26, 2017)

nachete78 said:


> And "phone Mobile operator name"?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



if needed


----------



## nachete78 (Apr 26, 2017)

dxdy said:


> if needed

Click to collapse





I modified it and not remember how it was.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 26, 2017)

nachete78 said:


> I modified it and not remember how it was.

Click to collapse



is operator code and country code...


but you can use nonbranded 000-33


----------



## nachete78 (Apr 26, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is operator code and country code...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





So I have it. Thank you!!!


----------



## dxdy (Apr 26, 2017)

nachete78 said:


> So I have it. Thank you!!!

Click to collapse



sorry, 000-88 i hit wrong...


----------



## Raph4 (Apr 26, 2017)

Work fine here 
I love my new Nokia Lumia 950  

I have saved (old) ID from my phone on text file. If need.
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1045
PhoneManufacturer : NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1045_1011 (look different from other here)
PhoneModelName : Lumia 930


----------



## quebec1 (Apr 29, 2017)

dxdy said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607
> ARM version is for phone
> x32/x64 is for PC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hallo i tried but when i go in HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo on the phone i don't see nothing.
for installation i installed certificate from phone and other files with device portal. with this program i installed
Dependencies_ARM and InteropToolsApp_1.9.437.0_arm is it ok?
sorry for my english


----------



## ymg2006 (Apr 29, 2017)

hello , I changed all that to :
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1085
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1085_15217
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 XL
but there is no creators updates ! what to do next ?
I don't want to join insider program ...


----------



## dxdy (Apr 30, 2017)

ymg2006 said:


> hello , I changed all that to :
> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1085
> PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
> PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1085_15217
> ...

Click to collapse





No CU yet!!!! People you need to be patient if not want to use Insider.

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




quebec1 said:


> hallo i tried but when i go in HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo on the phone i don't see nothing.
> 
> 
> for installation i installed certificate from phone and other files with device portal. with this program i installed
> ...

Click to collapse





But did you make Interop unlock?

Which device and OS build have?


----------



## quebec1 (Apr 30, 2017)

dxdy said:


> No CU yet!!!! People you need to be patient if not want to use Insider.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Solved.
Other question: which are the original value of Lumia 950 Italia? 
Sorry for my english 

Sent from my m8 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dxdy (Apr 30, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> Solved.
> Other question: which are the original value of Lumia 950 Italia?

Click to collapse



Lumia 950
RM-1104	
RM-1104_11210	
operators: 000-IT, IT3-IT, 000-88

Lumia 950	
RM-1104
RM-1104_12746
operators: VOD-IT, 000-88

Lumia 950	
RM-1104
RM-1104_13948	
operators: TIM-IT,  000-88

Lumia 950	
RM-1104
RM-1104_13956	
operators: IWI-IT,  000-88


----------



## quebec1 (Apr 30, 2017)

dxdy said:


> Lumia 950
> RM-1104
> RM-1104_11210
> operators: 000-IT, IT3-IT, 000-88
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I use the first option but at operator I write 000-IT, IT3-IT, 000-88 or only 000-IT? 
Sorry for my english 

Sent from my m8 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dxdy (Apr 30, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> Ok I use the first option but at operator I write 000-IT, IT3-IT, 000-88 or only 000-IT?
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



only one, not all... all three operators/retails use RM-1104_11210...


----------



## quebec1 (Apr 30, 2017)

dxdy said:


> only one, not all... all three operators/retails use RM-1104_11210...

Click to collapse



Ok I write
lumia950, 
000-it
rm-1104_11210
Other question my phone is no brand so i write 000-it or I write the operator code of my sim 3 Ita it3-it? 
Sorry for my english 

Sent from my m8 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dxdy (Apr 30, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> Other question my phone is no brand so i write 000-it or I write the operator code of my sim 3 Ita it3-it?
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



that is not important...


----------



## quebec1 (Apr 30, 2017)

dxdy said:


> that is not important...

Click to collapse



i wrotehoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_11210
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 
but when i go in settings/additional features/extra and info i read model rm-1045 is normal? attack image


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 30, 2017)

It is ok.


----------



## demon2112 (Apr 30, 2017)

shal i putt al the device specifics in the OP?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 30, 2017)

PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_11210
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 

is just enough


----------



## quebec1 (May 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
> PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
> PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_11210
> PhoneModelName : Lumia 950
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning last night I received a windows mobile creators update now my version is 1703 build 10.0.15063.251. 
2) Always yesterday I have  seen up a my friend's Lumia 950 that to voice model there is write Microsoft Lumia 950, now I want know which is the difference between Microsoft and MicrosoftMDG? 
Sorry for my english

Sent from my m8 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> Good morning last night I received a windows mobile creators update now my version is 1703 build 10.0.15063.251.
> 2) Always yesterday I have  seen up a my friend's Lumia 950 that to voice model there is write Microsoft Lumia 950, now I want know which is the difference between Microsoft and MicrosoftMDG?
> Sorry for my english
> 
> Sent from my m8 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse





All new MS devices have MicrosoftMDG not only Microsoft in name. Never think what MDG mean, but maybe is Mobile devices group


----------



## quebec1 (May 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> All new MS devices have MicrosoftMDG not only Microsoft in name. Never think what MDG mean, but maybe is Mobile devices group

Click to collapse



hallo i tried this guide on lumia 735. i install all with no problem, i activated interop/cap unlock, new capability engine unlock and restore ndtksvc and it's ok. Start the program choose no at two first option go in registrybroser choose HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo but i don't see nothing.
sorry for my english


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> hallo i tried this guide on lumia 735. i install all with no problem, i activated interop/cap unlock, new capability engine unlock and restore ndtksvc and it's ok. Start the program choose no at two first option go in registrybroser choose HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo but i don't see nothing.
> sorry for my english

Click to collapse



1. restore NDTKSvc. turn off phone
2. start phone and now enable interop/cap and new capability engine unlock

and dont use Preview version from Store, use this version of Interop Tools
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607


----------



## quebec1 (May 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> 1. restore NDTKSvc. turn off phone
> 2. start phone and now enable interop/cap and new capability engine unlock
> 
> and dont use Preview version from Store, use this version of Interop Tools
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71000190&postcount=607

Click to collapse



ok solved. how PhoneManufacturerModelName i used: RM-1152_15508. this is of lumia 650 ita is it ok?
sorry for my english


----------



## demon2112 (May 5, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> ok solved. how PhoneManufacturerModelName i used: RM-1152_15508. this is of lumia 650 ita is it ok?
> sorry for my english

Click to collapse



i think if it worked its al good


----------



## zaqm (May 5, 2017)

Hi, 

I've updated my Lumia 730 to Creators update using this method but if I change the values back will I receive future updates?


----------



## dxdy (May 5, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've updated my Lumia 730 to Creators update using this method but if I change the values back will I receive future updates?

Click to collapse



no. but you can enable Insider Release Preview for updates


----------



## zaqm (May 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no. but you can enable Insider Release Preview for updates

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks


----------



## quebec1 (May 7, 2017)

Hi I noted that the flash on app fotocamera don't start. Now I don't no if the problem is the change registry value, however what do I do? 
Sorry for my english 

Sent from my m8 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## quebec1 (Jun 2, 2017)

hallo i want to try to upgrade my mother's phone lumia 532 to latest windows 10 creator update. i want know if i can use a lumia 650 information or i use lumia 550 information?
where can i find lumia 550 information?


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 2, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> hallo i want to try to upgrade my mother's phone lumia 532 to latest windows 10 creator update. i want know if i can use a lumia 650 information or i use lumia 550 information?
> where can i find lumia 550 information?

Click to collapse



you can choose whatever tou whant.it doesnt realy matter


----------



## quebec1 (Jun 9, 2017)

1) hallo My dad bought a lumia 930 brand wind rm-1045. now i should want first de-brand it and after to make registry modification. now i go on lumiafirmare to download this file RM-1045 VAR EURO IT CV BLACK, but the download don't start what do i do? 
2) i downloaded this RM1045_059W004_02540.00019.15235.40007_085 is gb lumia 930 product code 059w004, var euro gb cv black is'it ok? is with italian lenguage?
sorry if my question is hot
sorry for my english


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 9, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> 1) hallo My dad bought a lumia 930 brand wind rm-1045. now i should want first de-brand it and after to make registry modification. now i go on lumiafirmare to download this file RM-1045 VAR EURO IT CV BLACK, but the download don't start what do i do?
> 2) i downloaded this RM1045_059W004_02540.00019.15235.40007_085 is gb lumia 930 product code 059w004, var euro gb cv black is'it ok? is with italian lenguage?
> sorry if my question is hot
> sorry for my english

Click to collapse



i think its the right one.if the rm code is the same you good to go


----------



## quebec1 (Jun 9, 2017)

demon2112 said:


> i think its the right one.if the rm code is the same you good to go

Click to collapse



you think that i use RM1045_059W004_02540.00019.15235.40007_085 is lumia 930 product code 059w004, var euro gb cv black
2) i search the italian firmware RM-1045 var euro it cv black
product code: 059W0H8 but nothing


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 9, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> you think that i use RM1045_059W004_02540.00019.15235.40007_085 is lumia 930 product code 059w004, var euro gb cv black
> 2) i search the italian firmware RM-1045 var euro it cv black
> product code: 059W0H8 but nothing

Click to collapse



try use windows recoverytool


----------



## quebec1 (Jun 9, 2017)

demon2112 said:


> try use windows recoverytool

Click to collapse



with windows recoverytool i de-brand my phone, but i can't download a firmware no brand


----------



## demon2112 (Jun 9, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> with windows recoverytool i de-brand my phone, but i can't download a firmware no brand

Click to collapse



google Windows mobile recovery tool


----------



## quebec1 (Jun 9, 2017)

demon2112 said:


> google Windows mobile recovery tool

Click to collapse



i already installer on pc windows device recovery tool, i looked for Windows mobile recovery tool and i tried only windows device recovery tool.
 however with this program i tried for lumia 930 only firmware brand wind and i don't try firmware no brand


----------



## meckar (Sep 21, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> hallo i have a lumia 930 and i want know:
> how do i do to change the device id with Interop tools?
> sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Can you please send some tutorial for installing interop tools on lumia 930?Tnks


----------



## quebec1 (Sep 22, 2017)

meckar said:


> Can you please send some tutorial for installing interop tools on lumia 930?Tnks

Click to collapse



I used this tutorial https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72039453&postcount=16.


----------



## meckar (Sep 22, 2017)

quebec1 said:


> I used this tutorial https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72039453&postcount=16.

Click to collapse



Thanksa lot i will try it,and now what tweaks u make it,is it stable?


----------



## quebec1 (Sep 22, 2017)

meckar said:


> Thanksa lot i will try it,and now what tweaks u make it,is it stable?

Click to collapse



I used this app to modify a regs key to update my lumia 930.
Sorry for my english

Help please

I modified Nokia Lumia 1520 in lumia 950 xl. I had an update and install it.
But now when I go in updates menu I see a new update but when I try to download it I have an error message that tell me: error in downloading file. What do I do?
2)do someone tell me a lumia 950 Italy parameters?
Sorry for my english


----------



## rahuldhakne (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a lumia 930 from Singapore. But I live in India. How should I get creators update via interop tools? What parameters should I enter?
Manufacturer name is: RM-1045_1021


----------



## Charmandrigo (Sep 28, 2017)

Has anyone got succesfully the latest Fall Creators Update build (15245) making this registry changes?


----------



## dxdy (Sep 28, 2017)

Charmandrigo said:


> Has anyone got succesfully the latest Fall Creators Update build (15245) making this registry changes?

Click to collapse



upgraded old Lumia 920 with L950 info to 15252.0 in Fast insider

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




rahuldhakne said:


> I have a lumia 930 from Singapore. But I live in India. How should I get creators update via interop tools? What parameters should I enter?
> Manufacturer name is: RM-1045_1021

Click to collapse



you can use

Lumia 950
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1104
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1104_15218
PhoneModelName : Lumia 950 

Lumia 650
PhoneHardwareVariant : RM-1152
PhoneManufacturer : MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName : RM-1152_15637
PhoneModelName : Lumia 650

Lumia 640
PhoneManufacturer = NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1072_1044
PhoneModelName = Lumia 640
PhoneHardwareVariant = RM-1072


----------



## Charmandrigo (Sep 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> upgraded old Lumia 920 with L950 info to 15252.0 in Fast insider

Click to collapse



Added 950XL values to my 1520. Update briefly shows me 15252.0 is available but after a few moments on "initializing", drops me 0x80070273. Did I skipped some step? or should I use the 950 values instead?


----------



## dxdy (Sep 28, 2017)

Charmandrigo said:


> Added 950XL values to my 1520. Update briefly shows me 15252.0 is available but after a few moments on "initializing", drops me 0x80070273. Did I skipped some step? or is just my internet?

Click to collapse



dont know... upgraded 12 days ago... maybe is temporal problem with insider service


----------



## Charmandrigo (Sep 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> dont know... upgraded 12 days ago... maybe is temporal problem with insider service

Click to collapse



I hope, cuz I know before changing values it didn't showed me there's an update available at all, it just dropped me error since this phone has stopped being supported since RS2.
Now with the values changed it shows me now the update you have is available. I will try update later, I hope is not a problem that will force me reset my lumia xD


----------



## Charmandrigo (Sep 28, 2017)

Man I really hope this I'm not getting this error because I'm on the latest official slow ring build :S


----------



## Charmandrigo (Sep 29, 2017)

Finally fixed it. Had to restore my phone using Windows recovery tool and change the registry values before turning on insider mode.
I think the phone gets locked from updating if you go to rs2 using fast ring with the stock values.


----------



## quebec1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hallo I have a problem with windows update on a lumia 1520. I changed the value in lumia 950 or lumia 950 xl but I have always an error. What do I do? Attack images.
Sorry for my ehlfish

Sent from my STF-L09 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ironwolf115 (Oct 26, 2017)

Charmandrigo said:


> Added 950XL values to my 1520. Update briefly shows me 15252.0 is available but after a few moments on "initializing", drops me 0x80070273. Did I skipped some step? or should I use the 950 values instead?

Click to collapse



http://www.lumiafirmware.com/info найди на этом сайте свою модель под свой регион и прошивай телефон согласно инструкции на сайте, бояться кирпича не стоит


----------



## rahuldhakne (Jan 30, 2018)

How's the fall creators update compared to anniversary update? Is the microphone issue solved? How does it run? I'm not expecting battery life improvements but is it even same? And does the phone get any more warm? It already feels warms currently than any Other phone...


----------



## uiqjirka (Jan 30, 2018)

microphone issue = hw fault.


----------



## danbeko (Feb 5, 2018)

Charmandrigo said:


> Finally fixed it. Had to restore my phone using Windows recovery tool and change the registry values before turning on insider mode.
> I think the phone gets locked from updating if you go to rs2 using fast ring with the stock values.

Click to collapse



I'm not really good at this subject. Can you explain bit more please?
Thanks


----------



## rahuldhakne (Mar 3, 2018)

Ive updated to RS3. If I change back to original values now, will it affect anything? No i don't want to roll back, but the photo exif data shows the photo taken by lumia 950


----------



## rahuldhakne (Mar 21, 2018)

I can't install Lumia creative studio since updating to RS3. Store says device isnt compatible. How can i get it?


----------

